# 4-H?



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been wanting to show my Pygmy doe.... Could someone give me some info on what you have to do. Pre, during and post show? Is it fun? What do you win? Do you have to sell your goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to contact your local 4H on that. Every group is different. Usually meat goats will be sold at end of show.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have contacted 4-H and they really didn't tell me much. I'll try again.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you in ffa? Talk to them

If nit acctually drive over to your extention office for Ffa

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. There is no FFA at my school.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I ment drive to the extention office for 4-h my bad

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah sometimes the 4h can be kinda secretive when you call and ask questions. Maybe try to find your local goat 4h club, and contact the leaders. They can tell you more.


----------



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

well, we have to sell ours, but your clubs may be different. YES, it is SO fun!!! Swine is kinda more fun, though...:think:


----------

